

Review my startup - ScoopStream.com, a transient social network - adamokane
http://scoopstream.com

======
adamokane
My startup is called ScoopStream. It's a transient social network that brings
together communities based on shared interests.

It's very focused - users may only be checked-in to one community at a time.
For example: when the Bruins were making their run through the NHL playoffs,
so many of my friends would post on Facebook after a goal, a win, a loss,
whatever.

The thing is, not everyone on Facebook is a Bruins fan. On ScoopStream, people
watching the game could check-in to the "Bruins" community, communicate with
other fans (and see specifically what their friends are saying) and then
check-in somewhere else.

This is V1 - have a bunch of ideas where to go with it, but we got a bunch of
feedback on different concept and went through a few iterations before
settling on this.

